# Printing in unusual places



## nim52 (Jan 8, 2006)

What places will print a shirt like the ones shown below if asked? And how much do you think it would run? I just want some shirts printed for myself, not to resell.

Shirt1
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/ma1ic3/shirt01a.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/ma1ic3/shirt01b.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/ma1ic3/shirt01c.jpg

Shirt2
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/ma1ic3/shirt02a.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/ma1ic3/shirt02b.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/ma1ic3/shirt02c.jpg


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Spreadshirt could do that for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Many screen printers could do that for you if you show them what you need. As long as the printing isn't too close to the seams, it shouldn't be a problem for the press.

You would probably need to buy 24 or so of them to get them screen printed, but you would be paying less than the normal retail price for them, so it may be worth it (you could be like Fred Flinstone with 24 of the same t-shirt in your closet )

When you start getting close to the garment seams, then you'll looking at a different printing process (like with a roller printer that does all over prints).

JDR is right though, for a one-off printing type process, Spreadshirt is probably the closest you'll get for that type of design.


----------



## nim52 (Jan 8, 2006)

There's probably about a dozen designs I made that I want done on black t-shirts. Sounds like it would probably be cheaper to just get a basic kit and try to make them myself. Since Im just making shirts for myself, would a $300-$400 kit be a good way to go? I want them to look like the ones in the store, but Im not planning on mass producing them.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you want a lot of one-offs then buying a kit is pretty much the _only_ way to go. To get them as good as "store bought" you'd probably have to put in a lot of effort and make quite a few mistakes along the way, but it should be feasible.


----------



## lostwages (Mar 16, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a good kit?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check this thread for a suggestion on a good screen printing startup kit:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2014


----------



## lostwages (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Rodney


----------

